# Katzenwelse im Teich (OT aus dem Flohmarkt)



## derschwarzepeter (27. Aug. 2014)

_(Anmerkung der Redaktion: Es geht hier darum, dass ein User Katzenwelse für den Teich abzugeben hatte)_

Bitte auf KEINEN Fall in große ode auch kleine Teiche ausbringen,
sondern nur in wesentlich kleinere Gewässer,
wie HIER beschrieben!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Aug. 2014)

derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Bitte auf KEINEN Fall in große ode auch kleine Teiche ausbringen,
> !



Hi,

warum sollte denn jemand der sie mag nicht in seinen Gartenteich einsetzen.
Wer jetzt mit der immer wieder, meißt von Leuten die von natürlicher Fischernährung keine Ahnung haben, gemachten Aussage kommt "die fressen alles was sie überwältigen können" kommt, sollte mal schauen was ihre eigenen Teichfische wie __ Moderlieschen, Goldfische, Koi, Schleien, Rotfedern, Bitterlinge, Regenbogenelritzen ect so mit Kleinkrebsen, Insekten/- larven, Kleinfischen, Amphibienlarven, Laich, Würmern, Fischbrut ect machen. Nämlich genau das gleiche, was ins Maul paßt und erwischt wird wird von denen ebenfalls gefressen

MfG Frank


----------



## derschwarzepeter (28. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Frank,
die sollen und dürfen auch fressen, was sie erwischen,
aber Katzenwelse (heimisch in Nordamerika) zählen zweifellos zu den Neozoen
und dazu spricht Wikipedia mit Recht:
_Während zahlreiche Neobiota keine merklichen negativen Auswirkungen verursachen, geht von einigen etablierten Neobiota ein stark negativer Einfluss auf die __Biodiversität__ ihres neuen Lebensraumes aus. Oft verändert sich die Zusammensetzung der __Biozönose__ beträchtlich, zum Beispiel durch __Prädation__ oder als Folge von __Konkurrenzdruck__.
Neobiota zeichnen sich meist durch typische Eigenschaften wie Anpassungsfähigkeit, hohe Fortpflanzungsrate und oft auch eine Assoziation mit Menschen aus._
Wenn ich an Wassertiere denke,
dann fällt mir spontan die Einschleppung verschiedener Flusskrebsarten aus Nordamerika ein,
die auch die Krebspest mitgebracht haben und damit den heimischen __ Edelkrebs nahezu ausgerottet haben.

Leider ist es nicht sichergestellt, dass sich die Katzenwelse dort bleiben, wo sie der Teichbesitzer sehen (oder erahnen) will,
da sie sich im Zuge von Großreinigungen (Wasserwechsel) und möglicherweise auch durch Laichverschleppung
bald mal auch in natürlichen Gewässern finden ... und dann: siehe oben!
Insofern halte ich die Ausbringung von Katzenwelsen in Gewässer im Freien für bedenklich.

In diesem Zusammenhang möchte ich in Erinnerung rufen,
dass ich seitens der Moderatoren böse verwarnt wurde,
weil ich die Freilassung eines armen Sterlets in die Donau empfohlen habe.
(Daher rührt auch der Hinweis auf österreichisches Recht in meiner Sigtnatur.)
Katzenwelse in den Teich zu tun und eine etwaige Verschleppung anderen (__ Enten?) anzulasten,
kann auch in Deutschland nicht gesetzeskonform sein, oder?


----------



## troll20 (28. Aug. 2014)

Ein einzelner wird sich aber schwer vermehren können,  oder?
Damit sollte dann auch kein befruchteter Laich den Weg in andere Gewässer finden. 

LG René


----------



## Annett (29. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Rene.

Genauso sehe ich das auch. 
Unser lieber Peter stichelt und stänkert nur für sein Leben gern. Wie langweilig muss es doch ohne unser Forum und die darin zu findenden Aufregerthemen gewesen sein?!



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> In diesem Zusammenhang möchte ich in Erinnerung rufen,
> dass ich seitens der Moderatoren böse verwarnt wurde,
> weil ich die Freilassung eines armen Sterlets in die Donau empfohlen habe.
> (Daher rührt auch der Hinweis auf österreichisches Recht in meiner Sigtnatur.)
> ...



Tja Peter, dann musst du auch gleich noch die Gesetzeskonformität des Besitzes von Küchenmessern und Autos anzweifeln. Schließlich könnte man damit sogar Menschen umbringen.... 

P.S.: ich empfehle eine dringende Lektüre der auch von dir bei der Anmeldung akzeptierten Regeln!


----------



## troll20 (29. Aug. 2014)

Och Annett,

Ach ich find Peters Hinweis gar nicht so Verkehrt.
Es wurde ja schon viel Natur von eingeschleppten Pflanzen und Tieren zerstört.  Nur muss man nicht aus einen __ Katzenwels ein Ungetüm machen. 
Die Verhältnismäßigkeit sollte passen.
Im übrigen hab ich jetzt 3 Katzenwelse und 4 Orfen.
Werde jedoch dem Goldfischnachwuchs nicht her.
Diese Jahr sind schon ca. 150 Goldfische rausgefangen worden (Nachwuchs von diesem Jahr) und zum Angler gegangen. 
Dafür gibt es weiterhin Nachwuchs von __ Libellen und co sowie von Fröschen und __ Eidechsen.

So und jetzt bitte zurück zum Thema sonst bekommt er seine Welse garnicht mehr an den Mann oder Frau 

LG René


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Aug. 2014)

Hi Rene,

Goldfische sind ja auch Neozoen und dürften Peters Meinung nach deswegen bloß nicht in Teiche gesetzt werden. Als Köderfische dürfen vielerorts ja auch nur noch Fische direkt aus dem zu beangelten Gewässer benutzt werden (wär eventuell ein weiterer Grund für Peter zur Beschwerde)

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Aug. 2014)

ein kleiner Hinweis noch.

Katzenwelse, __ Sonnenbarsche, Regenbogenforelle, Bauchsaibling, amerikanischer Seesaibling, Schwarz- und __ Forellenbarsch, sogar die amerikanischen Flußkrebse sind überigens nie eingeschleppt worden  sondern wurden vor 130 Jahren ganz bewußt eingebürgert. Die Krebse z.B als Ersatz für die heimischen Arten die der schon 1860 in Italien erstmals aufgetretenen Krebspest zum Großteil zum Opfer gefallen waren - die Krebspest kam nicht wie heute von so manchen "Möchtegernexperten" in Aquareinforen verbreitet mit dem Mutanten Procambarus fallax f. virginalis (in den 1990ern erstmals eingeführt) nach Deutschland.
Desweiteren sind auch als heimisch angesehene Arten wie Karpfen, __ Waller und __ Zander in Deutschland Neozoen. Die Karpfen wurden erst im Spätmittelalter (nach 1500) in das Gro der heimischen Gewässer  eingeschleppt - kam vorher im deutschen Sprachraum wie der Waller nur der Donau vor, der Zander stammt aus Gewässern östlich der Oder und ist wie der Waller erst seit den 50ern in Deutschland weiter verbreitet worden

MfG Frank


----------



## troll20 (29. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Frank,
dein Hinweis mit den Köderfischen ist korrekt,  spielt aber in dem See wo geangelt wird bzw wo sie als Köder benutzt werden keine Rolle. 

LG René


----------



## Annett (29. Aug. 2014)

troll20 schrieb:


> Och Annett,
> 
> Ach ich find Peters Hinweis gar nicht so Verkehrt.
> Es wurde ja schon viel Natur von eingeschleppten Pflanzen und Tieren zerstört.  Nur muss man nicht aus einen __ Katzenwels ein Ungetüm machen.
> ...


Dem ist nichts hinzu zufügen.


----------



## Christine (29. Aug. 2014)

troll20 schrieb:


> So und jetzt bitte zurück zum Thema sonst bekommt er seine Welse garnicht mehr an den Mann oder Frau



Genau - und deshalb habe ich jetzt den ganzen Wust hier mal ins OT verschoben. Hier könnt ihr weiter "diskutieren"...


----------



## andreas w. (29. Aug. 2014)

??? wer ist denn OT ? Ich les die Beiträge hier eben mit einem leichten Schmunzeln - viel richtig dabei aber auch viel Ansichtssache, jetzt der Überschrift mit dem OT - dachte der OT wäre ein Ortsteil oder am Motor der *o*bere *T*otpunkt ??? Was issen das jetzt?

Danke für die alters- und zustands-gerechte Beantwortung der Frage - Gruß Andreas.


----------



## troll20 (29. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Andreas

OT = off topic
Oder ander abseits vom eigentlichen Thema

Aber darum gleich in die Trashbox???
So schlimm ist das Thema nun auch nicht. 

LG René


----------



## andreas w. (30. Aug. 2014)

Siehste - früh am Tag und doch schon was gelernt . Unter uns - ich dachte es mir fast schon. Trotzdem danke dafür.


----------



## jolantha (30. Aug. 2014)

Annett schrieb:


> Unser lieber Peter stichelt und stänkert nur für sein Leben gern. Wie langweilig muss es doch ohne unser Forum und die darin zu findenden Aufregerthemen gewesen sein?!



Der schwarze Mann hat aber oft genug schon gute und vernünftige Argumente gebracht, zwar manchmal auf recht ironische Art und Weise, 
aber auch hilfreich. 
Hier eckt man leider nur schnell an, wenn man nicht mit der Masse schwimmt. 

Dies ist jetzt nur meine Meinung, und wenn ich mit dieser Äußerung gegen Forenregeln verstoße, entschuldige ich mich schon vorher dafür.


----------



## Tottoabs (2. Sep. 2014)

Christine schrieb:


> Genau - und deshalb habe ich jetzt den ganzen Wust hier mal ins OT verschoben. Hier könnt ihr weiter "diskutieren"...


Persönlichwürde ich es gut finden, wenn ich es anbiete und sich innerhalb des Beitrages eine rege Diskusion ergibt. Das hält doch mein Angebot oben und im Sinn der Leute.


----------



## Christine (2. Sep. 2014)

Nein, Toto, im Flohmarkt wird generell nicht diskutiert.

Zum einen sind diese Diskussion häufig für den Verkäufer eher kontraproduktiv, zum anderen werden diese Themen nach einiger Zeit automatisch gelöscht, so dass eventuell interessante Informationen abhanden kommen. Deshalb sind Diskussionen i.d.R. im normalen Forenbereich besser aufgehoben. Ich werde deshalb diese hier mal in den Fischbereich schieben.


----------

